# Diamond Stone Set Group Buy Nov. 2015



## JBroida

It seems like there is a decent bit of interest for another run of these... lets try to get a list together and get some ordered. If you're interested, please post here and we will contact you shortly. If you have already posted your interest, i will ask that you post again below, as it will make keeping track of things a lot easier. The set includes 1 1000 grit diamond stone, 1 6000 grit diamond stone, 1 stone holder, and 2 nagura for $300 (including free domestic shipping via USPS Priority... international shipping is available at an additional cost).

Here are some links to previous posts about these stones for those who are interested:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14275-Diamond-Stone-Set-Initial-Run-Signup
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14188-Would-there-be-interest


If you have any questions about them, please dont hesitate to ask.

I would like to get at least 10 of them... if we go over that, it should be fine, but i cant do much under that.

-Jon


----------



## lancep

I am in for a set.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I'm in for a set too.


----------



## V1P

Me too.


----------



## El Pescador

I'm in


----------



## Doug

Count me in.


----------



## jdt40

I'm in...


----------



## JBroida

So, just to cover some basic questions we've got so far:

The payment for these stones will be handled in the following way... when the order is placed with us (by the customer), we will collect 1/2 of the total (i.e. $150 per set). When the payments are recieved, we will place the order with the company who makes them. Once they come in, we will charge the remainder (i.e. $150 per set), plus shipping charges for international orders. For international orders, we will get you a shipping quote before any payments begin.
The timeframe is generally about 4-6 weeks from order to delivery
We will not be splitting up sets unless there is a buyer for each part of the set (i.e. one person wants only and 1k and the other person wants only a 6k)


So far, the list of people interested in ordering is as follows:

lancep
smurfmacaw
V1P
El Pescador
doug
jdt40


I will leave this open until we get a bit closer to 10 people... i will also be responding to PM's later today and tomorrow


----------



## Haburn

I'll take a set, please.


----------



## WhiteLightning

One more....
...Me as well


----------



## brainsausage

I'm in.


----------



## mckemaus

I'm in


----------



## larrybard

Please include me too. Thank you.


----------



## efaden

Me please.


----------



## JBroida

This is what we are looking like now from what i can see... i still have a lot of people to get back to, so bear with me for a bit longer, but we have more than enough to wrap this up. I will leave this open for a bit longer, while i take time in getting back to peoples questions. Once we have that all done, we can get these things ordered.

	lancep
	smurfmacaw
	V1P
	El Pescador
	doug
	jdt40
	Haburn
	WhiteLigntning
	brainsausage
	mckemaus
	larrybard
	efaden


----------



## TimH

I'm in.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I'm in as well - thx for the PM (this is easier than driving up to Beverly Hills! :justkidding


----------



## chinacats

Just want to post here to confirm, thanks Jon!


----------



## seryk20

I'm in too


----------



## rami_m

How is the shipping to down under looking like? Let's say to Sydney.


----------



## chipzaroy

I'm in too.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I was curious if the stone holder is the JKI/Suehiro No. 32 stone holder (without the base)? In the 2014 thread it references a video, and the only vid I can find on youtube by Jon is for the 300A stone which is the sink bridge/stone holder combo.


----------



## spoiledbroth

oh yeah forgot, I am in - splitting a set with chinacats. 6k is mine!! :knife:


----------



## TurboScooter

I am interested in a set.

Are the dimensions the same as the 300A? Per your website - "200×75×25&#13212; (the actual diamond stone plate is ~5mm thick)"

Will you be collecting payment through your website? If not, how are you collecting payment info?


----------



## Reede

I'm in, as well.


----------



## JBroida

rami_m said:


> How is the shipping to down under looking like? Let's say to Sydney.



not particularly great, but maybe if there are enough australian buyers, we can send one package down there and save a bit on shipping. Anyone else from Australia interested?


----------



## JBroida

spoiledbroth said:


> I was curious if the stone holder is the JKI/Suehiro No. 32 stone holder (without the base)? In the 2014 thread it references a video, and the only vid I can find on youtube by Jon is for the 300A stone which is the sink bridge/stone holder combo.



no... its a different kind of stone holder. It clamps from the sides... see here:

[video=youtube;E3IQTO29r_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3IQTO29r_s[/video]

[video=youtube;RzxNyi2L7kA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzxNyi2L7kA[/video]

[video=youtube;LTT4v1Vtpz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTT4v1Vtpz0[/video]


----------



## JBroida

TurboScooter said:


> I am interested in a set.
> 
> Are the dimensions the same as the 300A? Per your website - "200×75×25&#13212; (the actual diamond stone plate is ~5mm thick)"
> 
> Will you be collecting payment through your website? If not, how are you collecting payment info?



the dimensions are a bit different from the 300a stone... 200mm x 74mm x 16mm... the diamond part is about 1.5-2mm thick

payment will be collected via direct invoicing (using paypal)... this is all conducted via e-mail


----------



## spoiledbroth

JBroida said:


> no... its a different kind of stone holder. It clamps from the sides... see here:
> 
> [video=youtube;E3IQTO29r_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3IQTO29r_s[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;RzxNyi2L7kA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzxNyi2L7kA[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;LTT4v1Vtpz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTT4v1Vtpz0[/video]


Awesome thanks Jon. Looks good! Perfect for travelling :wink:


----------



## TurboScooter

JBroida said:


> the dimensions are a bit different from the 300a stone... 200mm x 74mm x 16mm... the diamond part is about 1.5-2mm thick
> 
> payment will be collected via direct invoicing (using paypal)... this is all conducted via e-mail



Thanks. Just for the sake of clarity, I am in for a set.


----------



## rami_m

JBroida said:


> not particularly great, but maybe if there are enough australian buyers, we can send one package down there and save a bit on shipping. Anyone else from Australia interested?



If anyone else is interested please contact me and maybe we can work something out?


----------



## V1P

rami_m said:


> If anyone else is interested please contact me and maybe we can work something out?



So far, only Rami and myself are in Australia. Any others, pls contact Rami and we can sort something out.


----------



## chefcomesback

One more for down under


----------



## JBroida

ok...looks like we have 20 people for now... i'd like to close this down and start getting orders processed. For those who missed out, we will likely do this again in the future (and i always order a few extra, so we can see what is left when we are all done). For those participating, i will be sending out PM's shortly with directions on how to proceed.


----------



## El Pescador

Jon, any updates on the status on these?


----------



## JBroida

stones are here... inspecting and composing orders now... a bit busy with holiday shipments, but working as fast as we can


----------



## El Pescador

Thanks Jon


----------



## JBroida

we're about to start sending out invoices for the participants in this group buy... just an FYI


----------



## brainsausage

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Excellent - all before Xmas ... :thumbsup:


----------



## JBroida

all invoices are out... once this is wrapped up, we will see if we have any extra for those of you who already e-mailed, PMed, or called me about them.


----------



## Reede

Mine shows LA and California taxes, should those be on there for out of state shipments? 

Thanks. 
Reed


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Jon, your website is down at 1230 PST.


----------



## JBroida

Reede said:


> Mine shows LA and California taxes, should those be on there for out of state shipments?
> 
> Thanks.
> Reed



so, our new system automatically calculates sales tax based on my address until you put in your own shipping address... then it automatically updates. All you need to do is put in your shipping address.


----------



## JBroida

Smurfmacaw said:


> Jon, your website is down at 1230 PST.



back up now i think... sorry about that... it seems these things happen from time to time even with shopify


----------



## Smurfmacaw

JBroida said:


> back up now i think... sorry about that... it seems these things happen from time to time even with shopify



No worries, having to wait 45 minutes is still better than fighting traffic all the way up to Beverly Hills......


----------



## JBroida

yeah... and we're still getting adjusted to the new system we're using now


----------



## efaden

Woot.. paid. What is the exact purpose of the nagura stone with this diamond stone?


----------



## JBroida

efaden said:


> Woot.. paid. What is the exact purpose of the nagura stone with this diamond stone?



they are for cleaning up the stone surface when it becomes loaded, helping wear down the binding agent to expose fresh abrasive, and, in some ways, to flatten the stones by wearing down the high spots.


----------



## TimH

Mine are set to arrive sometime today. Any tips specific to these stones to get the most out of 'em?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

TimH said:


> Mine are set to arrive sometime today. Any tips specific to these stones to get the most out of 'em?



Jon may have more, but here are my "tips":

1. Use the included naguras sparingly to keep the stone surface cutting well. It is normal that the surface will appear to "load" with metal, but resist the urge to use the nagura until you detect a lessening of cutting speed, and then use it just enough to clean the surface. 

2. They do not need to be flattened. I have been using mine for over two years, can just barely detect any wear and have not found the need to flatten them. These stones do not wear like any of the synthetics you may have used in the past. 

3. Jon suggests that you try to use all of the stone surface to distribute the wear over the entire stone, so you may have to change your technique a little. Try to use long sweeps the length of the stone. I also try to use the corner areas of the stones if I am working on a small area of the edge.If you can find one of Murray Carter's old videos where he is using the high spots of his stone to minimize the need to flatten, that's what you are looking to do.

4. Let the stone do the work. Heavy pressure is not needed, or desirable. You will also find that it takes very few passes to raise a burr, so check your progress early and often.


----------



## TimH

Roger. Thanks.


----------



## Reede

Mine just showed up. Very nicely packaged, and everything looks great. Thanks so much, Jon. I'll report in when I have a chance to put them through their paces.


----------



## JBroida

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Jon may have more, but here are my "tips":
> 
> 1. Use the included naguras sparingly to keep the stone surface cutting well. It is normal that the surface will appear to "load" with metal, but resist the urge to use the nagura until you detect a lessening of cutting speed, and then use it just enough to clean the surface.
> 
> 2. They do not need to be flattened. I have been using mine for over two years, can just barely detect any wear and have not found the need to flatten them. These stones do not wear like any of the synthetics you may have used in the past.
> 
> 3. Jon suggests that you try to use all of the stone surface to distribute the wear over the entire stone, so you may have to change your technique a little. Try to use long sweeps the length of the stone. I also try to use the corner areas of the stones if I am working on a small area of the edge.If you can find one of Murray Carter's old videos where he is using the high spots of his stone to minimize the need to flatten, that's what you are looking to do.
> 
> 4. Let the stone do the work. Heavy pressure is not needed, or desirable. You will also find that it takes very few passes to raise a burr, so check your progress early and often.



i think that covers it for the most part... just use 'em and have fun


----------



## efaden

So far I love them. Can't wait to run a couple of knives across.


----------



## brainsausage

These stones kick ass. So far I've exposed them to a Harner/McLean carbon parer, itonomonn Kurouchi Gyuto, tanaka vg-10 petty, and a Yoshikane petty. Stellar results across the board, with very little effort. They definitely take a little more attention then other stones I've used, but in a good way. Very happy with these thus far.


----------



## efaden

So I used mine on a few knives.... I seriously hate these things. They have made the rest of my stones useless.... ... In all seriousness... they are AMAZING. I used the 1000 followed by the 6000 and had a near mirror finish that was scary sharp.... then used the knife for a few days and just touched it up on the 6000 again. I just wish there was one more that was slightly coarser. I did find it a little hard to try to reset a bevel with the 1000.... But thats about my only complaint. For all other usage they seem awesome.


----------



## JBroida

yeah... i've been bugging them about a coarser one... the closest we have now is the diamond 300a, but its made by a different maker for us, and isnt quite the same (nor is it anywhere near the same price)... we're working on it.


----------



## Dardeau

That would make my day.


----------



## jacko9

Jon,

If you have any of the Diamond Stone Kits left I'd like to buy a set. I haven't been online here very much but as a woodworker and JKnife enthusiast that Diamond Stone Kit sounds very nice.

Jack


----------



## pleue

Yep I would love a coarse stone if it can be done


----------



## JBroida

jacko9 said:


> Jon,
> 
> If you have any of the Diamond Stone Kits left I'd like to buy a set. I haven't been online here very much but as a woodworker and JKnife enthusiast that Diamond Stone Kit sounds very nice.
> 
> Jack



we're going to do another buy in January when things calm down a bit, but at this point, i cant take on any additional work, as we're barely keeping up with the demand we have right now


----------



## Smurfmacaw

JBroida said:


> we're going to do another buy in January when things calm down a bit, but at this point, i cant take on any additional work, as we're barely keeping up with the demand we have right now


Darn the bad luck eh? Glad to hear business is booming.


----------



## JBroida

Haha... I know I shouldn't be complaining


----------



## efaden

Keep me on the list if you figure out a good coarse solution... if you do that would be an AMAZING 3 stone lineup.

-Eric


----------

